# Creepy food names Please



## baybeedoll

I have a sick mind so I wont even say what I think for the meat balls 
The cheese dip could be called "warm ear wax" or "Infectious waste"


----------



## Rich B

*hmmmm*

meatballs = tumors in sauce, 
cheese dip = bat barf


----------



## morobrany

Well, you could always go Shakespearean and have the cocktail weenies be "Finger of birth-strangled babe/ditch-delivered by a drab"


----------



## Wolfman

Your dip could have a Polynesian name - "Poo-Poo Dip, anyone?" I'm dead serious, that's what they call it down here. It can be dark brown in color, too. "What's in it? Don't ask, you don't wanna know!"

We did the Tootsie Rolls in Oatmeal served in a Kitty Litter tray that they still talk about a year later. Dang, they looked "real".


----------



## FontGeek

If the meatballs and cheese dip are all one dish, how about something like "Festering pagan eyeballs", or "Eyes of giant newts"
If they are seperate dishes, how about "Peepers Platter" for the meatballs, and yellow ooze or yellow sludge for the cheese dip.
You can always go with names that are a little more vague in their descriptions, things like "Roadkill Flambe", "Ditch Digger Stew", etc.
While it is fun to get people to wince at the names, you don't really want to gross them out so severely that they won't eat, at least I don't think you want to do that.
Let us know what you finally end up naming them.


----------



## MsMeeple

Ok, I have this really disgusting looking Thai green chili dip that I bought. I only bought it because it looked so disgusting lol I thought yeah this will be great with halloween. I have NO IDEA how it tastes and now I'm wondering what I should put with it to use as dippers.

Anyone ever have green chili dip? If so, what kind of dippers would you use?

MsM


----------



## LilsheDevil

I would try tostitoes and maybe some different types of crackers,We are making spinach dip w/cheese and avacado,which will be called swamp things seaweed delight!...lol,my little one thought that one up...we are trying to come up with other names for 4 other dips.

:http://photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/


----------



## MsMeeple

Well I wasn't sure how green chili dips tastes so wasn't sure if I could use chip type things or if it needed something meaty.

Great pics by the way! I love how the fog is coming out over the table and love the three ghosts! Were those store bought costumes?
And which was was little miss dee? The one in the straight jacket?? lol

MsM


----------



## LilsheDevil

Thanks,some people made their own costumes and some were store bought,No I am not the one in the straight jacket!...lol,although I may need it by our party sat night.I just haven't added all my pictures yet but you will see lilmissdee in there pretty soon.


----------



## FontGeek

Why not use the colored tortilla chips, call them Goblin Toenail Clippings, and call the dip Fungus Amongus. People are going to ask what stuff is if they are really scared, and if you want to give them the true Identity, write it on the bottom of the name cards for the food.
The dry ice in the punch bowl is a great effect!
Good Luck!


----------



## SweetnScary

Brownies: Baked Werewolf droppings
Sugar Cookies: Pressed spider sacks
Peanut Butter Cookies: Mushed Gopher Treats
Enchiladas: Baked Chupacabra intestines
Tombstone cake (rectangle cake shaped as a tombstone): The Future
Spinich Dip: Rotton Corpse Brain dip
Salsa: Roadkill Puree
The Punch: A Walk with a Zombie (tequilla, oj & lemonade)


----------



## Super_Freak

How about 'Mystery Meatballs' and 'Queasy Beer Dip'?


----------

